# dust collection outside - help please



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

i have a 2hp dust collection with bags. since i need space i want to put the motor in my shops attic ( keeping it inside ) and then exaust the dust outside. i was thinking of a 4 inch pvc pipe form home depot exiting the shop and going down into a garbage pail with the same 1 micron bag material that the bags are made of to keep the dust in the garbage pail. does this idea make a me a nut or genious ? WILL IT WORK ?? thanks


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Bob,
I vented mine directly through the shop wall. With a trash can and Thein cover inline, verrrrry little dust escapes to the outside. If you are concerned about it, you could use another 35 gal. trash can with a friction fit plywood lid on the outside to catch the dust. Just turn down the the vent with an elbow and a short piece into the lid.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

bob sacamano said:


> i have a 2hp dust collection with bags. since i need space i want to put the motor in my shops attic ( keeping it inside ) and then exaust the dust outside. i was thinking of a 4 inch pvc pipe form home depot exiting the shop and going down into a garbage pail with the same 1 micron bag material that the bags are made of to keep the dust in the garbage pail. does this idea make a me a nut or genious ? WILL IT WORK ?? thanks


There's all kind of crazy but I think your OK.

I know you need space but you could re-design the DC setup and save room. Everything could be in one small corner. The blower a Garbage can equipped with a Thien Separator which will keep 99% of the dust in the trash can and you could still exhaust outside. if you would like. This could in theory create problems of negative pressure in the shop if it is climate controlled. All you need is about a 24"x24" area of floor for the trash can up against a wall. 

I kept my bag and filter which is almost not needed especially if your exhausting outside.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Rich,
I've not kept detailed records of outside temps/hours of use/propane consumption, etc. But, I've not noticed a jump in propane consumption since venting mine to the outside. Of course, it only runs when the tools are in use.
As far as negative pressure is concerned, my shop isn't hermetically sealed.:laughing:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Gene Howe said:


> Rich,
> I've not kept detailed records of outside temps/hours of use/propane consumption, etc. But, I've not noticed a jump in propane consumption since venting mine to the outside. Of course, it only runs when the tools are in use.
> As far as negative pressure is concerned, my shop isn't hermetically sealed.:laughing:


Gene, that's why I say in theory. I'm not sure I believe it would actually happen similar to the theory of a small home shop dust explosion because of PVC duct used for DC. It's only a problem if theory if you have a gas pilot and in a completely sealed area with the DC vented outside and running continuously. Even then it's still maybe a problem. It might be more likely then a home dust explosion but I still have my doubts.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I got the idea to vent out side from a local cabinet shop. They have a rather large unit, as you can imagine, and it runs almost constantly. They exhaust into an enclosure. I've not seen inside it. They might have barrels, but I imagine, they just scoop it out occasionally. I know that they sell bags of the dust. 



rrbrown said:


> Gene, that's why I say in theory. I'm not sure I believe it would actually happen similar to the theory of a small home shop dust explosion because of PVC duct used for DC. It's only a problem if theory if you have a gas pilot and in a completely sealed area with the DC vented outside and running continuously. Even then it's still maybe a problem. It might be more likely then a home dust explosion but I still have my doubts.


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

thanks guys. @rrbrown - i have a similar unit to the photo you put up and it sits in that very same space as yours--right next to the garage door. but thats the same 24 x 24 area of floor space i want to recoup. 

thanks again guys


----------



## DeclanJustin (Mar 1, 2012)

I am getting ready to add a proper dust collection system for my garage workshop. However, unlike most systems, I only want the cyclone and blower because I am going to exhaust directly outside and therefore will not need any kind of filtration filters.


----------

